# Custom Slippers That Look Like Your Pets



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2019)

I wouldn't mind having a pair of these! :love_heart:  More here.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2019)

They are so realistic! The little Yorkie I had would have been perfect for this.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2019)

One of the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------

